# 20 Pens



## bwallac7 (Oct 9, 2020)

So I have sold all four of my thin red line pens I made over the past couple of weeks. I've ordered and received ten thin blue line blanks and ten thin red line blanks from Pen State Industries. I also ordered and received twenty black chrome slimline pen kits from Rockler. I don't have twenty orders right now. My neighbor wants four. But my goal is to turn these out before black Friday so I can launch an Etsy store. Again, the sales price will be $25. Once I am done with a bolt action pen order (4 pens), I'll get started on these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice pens at a fair price. Should sell easily.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 9, 2020)

Congrats! Nice pens! Should be a great adventure! Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice pens. Shouldn’t have any problem with sales.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 9, 2020)

You’ll sell those pretty quick. Great looking pens.


----------



## bwallac7 (Dec 17, 2020)

Nothing new, just playing around with some recent makes from this batch. Sold each pen for $25

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like you have got it going Ben.


----------

